

5 ways to connect to the Internet while on holiday abroad - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/10/5-ways-to-connect-to-internet-while-on.html

======
byoung2
_Using your 3G connection abroad_

I have an HTC Touch Pro 2 on Sprint, and with CDMA/GSM and a $40/mo add-on for
worldwide unlimited data, I can surf at 3G speeds in over 110 countries. With
wifi/usb/bluetooth tethering, I can use my laptop abroad for a lot more than
email subject lines!

